# Interadoption



## Vford (Feb 15, 2016)

Has anyone adopted from abroad?

I did read it can be costly, silly really considering you can't really buy a child.

Luckily over here in the UK one doesn't need to pay to adopt!


----------



## Tictoc (Aug 20, 2015)

When you adopt from abroad you aren't paying to buy a baby - you pay to be assessed by the local authority - it's the same process as for UK adoption but the local authority will charge you up between £6-10k. You also pay for a notary, the dept of education, the foreign and common wealth office and uk border agency to stamp your papers - approx £30 per page per agency so this quickly adds up to quite a lot. You then pay to translate it into the language of the country you adopt from, then you do all the same on the other side in another language. 

You also have costs of travel as you don't just go and pick up a child, you have a kind of matching, meet them, spend time with them, go to court etc so can be a number of visits. Finally depending on country you might well have the cost of visa to bring them back to UK. In short you do not pay to buy a baby but to get the paperwork processed.


----------



## Vford (Feb 15, 2016)

Thanks, well that's good that one doesn't pay for the baby. I can understand the money aspect for local authorities and paper work, but i read wrong somewhere about paying for a baby!

I'm planning on adopting a child from the UK, which is way less costly but I will never rule out adopting abroad if I could ever afford to


----------



## Pink lemonade (Feb 29, 2016)

I had a look at this last year. I thought it would be easier due to our ethic background but turns out its atleast 7 year wait after approval. Each country wait is different. And it's very expensive and you can't apply to do domestic and inter country adoption at the same time.

So I did more research in the uk on our ethic minority group. Due to the changes in adoption I was told for a white couple there are 6 couples waiting per child looking for a home. My ethnicity is atleast 20 couples waiting per child.

But speaking to a few agencies who have experience with adoption of our ethnicity gave me some hope.

The stats are against us. But if you don't try, you will never know.


----------



## JParker (Feb 4, 2016)

adoption is always very complicated process, no matter domestic or international one. 
Unfortunately, you can`t adopt a healthy child from abroad. Very little chances! So you`ve done a right choice.


----------



## littlepoppy86 (Feb 14, 2014)

Can you apply to different LA or agencies an see if they have a larger amount of children with certain ethnicities? 

Jparker I'm curious by your statement that you can't adopt a healthy child from abroad? Sames similar to those who said to me "can't adopt an under 1 healthy baby"


----------



## Tictoc (Aug 20, 2015)

J Parker - also interested in your statement that you can't adopt a healthy child from abroad. I have one upstairs asleep right now.


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

also wondering at this statement..strange..i know several very healthy children adopted from abroad so not sure where your idea comes from?


----------



## JParker (Feb 4, 2016)

I`ve written "very little chances", but it is possible. 
As far as my friends tried to adopt from Colombia, the process was unsuccessful, as they want a boy 3 yrs old, but children under 7 yrs are only available for adoption with special needs. 
That`s why I have such an opinion. 
Tictoc, keemjay, where have you adopted from?


----------



## Pink lemonade (Feb 29, 2016)

Hi jparker, I understand what you mean. Depends on the country for intercountry adoption. Some have a long waiting list but they have shorter waiting lists if you adopt a child with special needs.

Littlepoppy86, we are looking at voluntary agencies rather than local authorities. The LAs look after the kids. Both LAs and VAs have adopters to match with these kids.

Essentially, for ethnic minorities, they probably just go straight onto the national database to search for matches so not matter where in the UK you are.

We not applied or started yet. Just waiting to go to one more info evening and then take it from there. Bit of delay though as we couldn't make the evening last month and I have a feeling that this months one clashes with something else.

I think though for us that we have both got to a stage now where we think we will be OK by ourselves even without our own kids. My DH said it first and I was not sure how to take it, but I understand now. I thought at first he meant he didn't want kids anymore. But it's more of an acceptance that we can't have one naturally and we will be ok. Ie. Survive this! Having kids through adoption will however make life brighter!


----------



## JParker (Feb 4, 2016)

As far as I understood, not only the waiting list is a problem. 
In most countries healthy child are available (a rude word) for adoption only for the residents of that country. 
Or you have to wait for years.


----------



## Pink lemonade (Feb 29, 2016)

Hi jparker,

It makes sense that each country will want to find a new home for a child in its own country first if it can, before looking abroad. It's cheaper, easier and means the countries own social workers can provide ongoing support to the child and new families.


----------

